

Simple trick to beat 2048: left up, left down, repeat - kudu
http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/?

======
ehaveman
i was so hoping this was true i scripted it (paste this into your chrome
console):

function keyDown(keyCode) { var e = document.createEvent("Events");

    
    
        e.initEvent("keydown", true, true);
        e.keyCode = keyCode;
        e.which = keyCode;
        
        document.body.dispatchEvent(e);   

}

controls = [ function() { keyDown(37); }, function() { keyDown(38); },
function() { keyDown(37); }, function() { keyDown(40); }, ];

i = 0; setInterval(function() { controls[i++ % controls.length](); }, 100);

------
bra1n
While you can get pretty far with it, the two times I tried this I still ended
up with a filled board and "Game Over"... :(

------
joe_inferno
Got close to my high score, but did not beat game. may try again. probably
won't since keeping the pattern is almost more work.

